# Amish Afghan finished



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

A couple days ago I posted my WIP and I got many private PM's. I did try to answer all of them but there were a couple I accidentally deleted (long nails), so I will try to answer them in this posting.
Question 1: What yarn I used, what colors I chose and how much to purchase? 
I used Red Heart Super Saver and purchased them at Walmart. They had every color I needed. I guessed at the quantity. I bought 3 (7oz.) each of Navy, Blue, Delft Blue and Light Blue and 1 Jumbo (14 oz.) each of white and black. I only used 1 full skein of each of the blues, maybe because I'm using 6 colors. If you are using 5 colors, you will probably need more than 1 skein. Now I have enough to make a second one in blue. 
Question 2: What's the size? 
The pattern says it will be approximately 49" by 72". Mine turned out to be 52" by 68". I could have done another set of repeats but it's plenty big for me. Picture of hubby, who is 6'2" holding the afghan, will show the size. 
Question 3: Does it look the same on both sides?
I had hubby hold up both sides of the afghan, and it looks the same to me.
Question 4: Is it holey? 
In my opinion, I'd say no. I consider lace work holey. So I have a close up picture to let you decide.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

The posting of the finished afghan has just come up. Thanks. That is just what I need. Rita


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty afghan!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

You do wonderful work. The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautifully done. I am at that point ( 7 patterns high) but making mine 10 or 11 high. Same as for my red/pink one. Are you going to make another one and what colors? 
Bravo.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Beautifully done. I am at that point ( 7 patterns high) but making mine 10 or 11 high. Same as for my red/pink one. Are you going to make another one and what colors?
> Bravo.


Yes, will definitely do another one in greens. I like your idea about doing the first row all in single crochet :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

firecracker4 said:


> Yes, will definitely do another one in greens. I like your idea about doing the first row all in single crochet :thumbup:


 What shades of greens? For myself I would use a light yellow then the white at top. Notice the greens outside and a tint of yellow. Just an idea.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Extremely Lovely.Love the colours.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

firecracker4, I covered up with mine while sitting and 7 patterns is plenty, so I and ending it that way. The only thing I am going to do is SC all around it in black and then do a reverse sc in black to give it a rope effect. Makes it kind of blocked up too. On mine like your's I have 8 patterns high and will finish off the same way as my red/pink one. 
Hope to see your green one posted after, too. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just ordered the blue yarn for my blue one. I can't wait to receive them. Rita


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

rltjdt2 said:


> I just ordered the blue yarn for my blue one. I can't wait to receive them. Rita


I do believe I used two skeins of each color for the 8 pattern rows.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty wish I could crochet... I love the color blue.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty wish I could crochet... I love the color blue.


Anyone near you to teach you? Or watch some tutorials.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! It is very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW that is gorgeous.
Mary would be proud !!!

Love how that dsign just jumps right at you.

On my bucket list.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Soooooooooo pretty


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

rltjdt2 said:


> I just ordered the blue yarn for my blue one. I can't wait to receive them. Rita


 :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very lovely!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work and great colour choices.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work and great colour choices.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern and colors. I love it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Stunning,magnificent afghan,absolutely beautiful work and colours.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks just like the one on tv. Nice!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! Great work. Well Done. 
I wish I could get the colours in the yarns I want to do mine.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

It looks Awesome! I am making one currently in deep violet and pinks.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great job!!!!!!!! and it is always nice to get the details


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful! Was it difficult to follow the pattern? Please!


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

Just love it where did you find the pattern? My hands are itching to make one.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

wonderful and amazing.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

That is a very special pattern, and the effect is amazing with those colors.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Striking. Nice choice of color.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there a pattern link for this? This is absolutely stunning!! If anyone can direct us to the pattern, it would sure be appreciated. Was this very difficult?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Is there a pattern link for this? This is absolutely stunning!! If anyone can direct us to the pattern, it would sure be appreciated. Was this very difficult?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

A great response to those who asked. Very nice of you.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice. Love the blue colors.


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to share this pattern please?


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is beautiful. What a lot of work. Well done.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful afghan.

Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

kareo said:


> You do wonderful work. The colors are gorgeous!


I agree.... :thumbup:


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Gran O'Malley (Jul 19, 2014)

So beautiful, inspiring to look at up close and from distance. Congratulations on finishing it!


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Your afghan is beautiful and the colors are perfect!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Came out fantastic!! Great Job! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful. I was thinking it might be a good pattern for stash busting, too.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


Thank you, Juneperk! You guys do the prettiest things. I wish (I keep practicing) I could crochet as well.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the color you did a fantastic job


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there, your afghan is stunning!!! Could you please let me know where to get the pattern? Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

firecracker4 said:


> A couple days ago I posted my WIP and I got many private PM's. I did try to answer all of them but there were a couple I accidentally deleted (long nails), so I will try to answer them in this posting.
> Question 1: What yarn I used, what colors I chose and how much to purchase?
> I used Red Heart Super Saver and purchased them at Walmart. They had every color I needed. I guessed at the quantity. I bought 3 (7oz.) each of Navy, Blue, Delft Blue and Light Blue and 1 Jumbo (14 oz.) each of white and black. I only used 1 full skein of each of the blues, maybe because I'm using 6 colors. If you are using 5 colors, you will probably need more than 1 skein. Now I have enough to make a second one in blue.
> Question 2: What's the size?
> ...


One more question: If I am a beginner, can I crochet this? I do knit if that helps you make your decision. Love your work..
:lol:


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

this is such a nice pattern


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is beautiful and I know you put a lot of work in it. Gorgeous colors.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So pretty, love the blue. Wonder if Mary has any idea of the number of fans she has of her wonderful work!


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful and the colors are classy.
I must have missed your earlier posts - could you please post the pattern again (if not already done so)?
Thanks so much


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone out in the viewing audience have a free pattern for this afghan to share. I would appreciate it very much. It's just beautiful and can be done in a number of colors. Of course I would do it in my teams favorite color which is Green and Gold for GREEN BAY PACKERS. Hoo ray.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is SO beautiful!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't wait to get started with the one I want to make; first step, I have to go to the store and buy the yarn (hopefully today).


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

it is absolutely beautiful. what is the name of the pattern and where did you purchase it?
NannyMuriel


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I know you have probably given the name and location of this afghan but I can't seem to find it, can you please tell me what the name is?


Juneperk said:


> Beautifully done. I am at that point ( 7 patterns high) but making mine 10 or 11 high. Same as for my red/pink one. Are you going to make another one and what colors?
> Bravo.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Janice E said:


> One more question: If I am a beginner, can I crochet this? I do knit if that helps you make your decision. Love your work..
> :lol:


If you can chain, single crochet and double crochet and understand the pattern, then yes I think you would be able to.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

NannyMuriel said:


> it is absolutely beautiful. what is the name of the pattern and where did you purchase it?
> NannyMuriel


It's called Lacy Chevron and found on ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> I know you have probably given the name and location of this afghan but I can't seem to find it, can you please tell me what the name is?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

63 said:


> Does anyone out in the viewing audience have a free pattern for this afghan to share. I would appreciate it very much. It's just beautiful and can be done in a number of colors. Of course I would do it in my teams favorite color which is Green and Gold for GREEN BAY PACKERS. Hoo ray.


My favorite team, too. Nice suggestion :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Rosieu1 said:


> Hi there, your afghan is stunning!!! Could you please let me know where to get the pattern? Thanks in anticipation!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Please help! I am totally in love with this pattern. What is it called? Where can I get it?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work, and stunning!!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! I wonder what Mary would think if she knew how many are using her pattern for inspiration? Do you think it would look as nice done in rainbow colours?
Karen


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice job


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Fircracker... this is gorgeous...I am actually doing several, I am doing one in turqouise dark and light colors, browns dark and light and a cream....I am also working on the same one you just did but instead of white...I am using cream...then yes greens, hunter green, and three lighter shades of greens and then- this I have not started yet but brown and rust colors like on the pattern front page...awesome work! I am on repeat #5...I am also working on a ripple afghan inspired by Attic 24 for my king size bed...which is taking forever...Kudos to you! I think this is going to be my aghan of choice !


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> A couple days ago I posted my WIP and I got many private PM's. I did try to answer all of them but there were a couple I accidentally deleted (long nails), so I will try to answer them in this posting.
> Question 1: What yarn I used, what colors I chose and how much to purchase?
> I used Red Heart Super Saver and purchased them at Walmart. They had every color I needed. I guessed at the quantity. I bought 3 (7oz.) each of Navy, Blue, Delft Blue and Light Blue and 1 Jumbo (14 oz.) each of white and black. I only used 1 full skein of each of the blues, maybe because I'm using 6 colors. If you are using 5 colors, you will probably need more than 1 skein. Now I have enough to make a second one in blue.
> Question 2: What's the size?
> ...


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is absolutely stunning. What was the finished size? Your workmanship is just perfection. You can be proud of this one!


----------



## KatyJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Your afghan ia very beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> Absolutely stunning! I wonder what Mary would think if she knew how many are using her pattern for inspiration? Do you think it would look as nice done in rainbow colours?
> Karen


I think it would be beautiful in rainbow colors.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, beautiful! Color choice is great!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

klm49 said:


> Beautiful afghan.
> 
> Where can I find the pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful!! Is there a pattern which you can share with us.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh I love it, the colours are beautiful


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I missed it when you posted your WIP & I apologize. Is this knitted or crocheted? I'm a crocheter and am wondering what stitch you used. It is obviously some version of a ripple afghan, and I've done several of those--just not in such an attractive stitch. I really like what you have done here!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Beignet said:


> I missed it when you posted your WIP & I apologize. Is this knitted or crocheted? I'm a crocheter and am wondering what stitch you used. It is obviously some version of a ripple afghan, and I've done several of those--just not in such an attractive stitch. I really like what you have done here!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
crocheted.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Thanx so much!


----------



## mbfled (Jul 14, 2011)

I am willing to pay for the pattern BUT cannot find it any place. Any ideas will be helpful. THANKS! beverly


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

mbfled said:


> I am willing to pay for the pattern BUT cannot find it any place. Any ideas will be helpful. THANKS! beverly


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Did I miss a few posts on this? I don't remember seeing a pattern mentioned. I do remember seeing this partially done, so probably just missed the pattern when it was posted. Could I get it please? This is just awesome and when I get time I definitely want to make it, maybe just for myself. Selfish of me huh? Thanks in advance.
Sue


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> Did I miss a few posts on this? I don't remember seeing a pattern mentioned. I do remember seeing this partially done, so probably just missed the pattern when it was posted. Could I get it please? This is just awesome and when I get time I definitely want to make it, maybe just for myself. Selfish of me huh? Thanks in advance.
> Sue


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!
Sue


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Darn. I looked it up and seen it was crochet. No wonder I didn't remember the pattern. I don't know how to crochet. I am just going to HAVE to learn. There are so many beautiful Crochet items. I really like the looks of Crochet better than Knit. Some things anyway. Thanks anyway,
Sue


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> Darn. I looked it up and seen it was crochet. No wonder I didn't remember the pattern. I don't know how to crochet. I am just going to HAVE to learn. There are so many beautiful Crochet items. I really like the looks of Crochet better than Knit. Some things anyway. Thanks anyway,
> Sue


Your welcome.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Darn. I looked it up and seen it was crochet. No wonder I didn't remember the pattern. I don't know how to crochet. I am just going to HAVE to learn. There are so many beautiful Crochet items. I really like the looks of Crochet better than Knit. Some things anyway. Thanks anyway,
> Sue


I love crochet afghans but everything else I like knitted, especially hats and scarves.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mbfled (Jul 14, 2011)

I am trying to download the pattern but having difficulty. Want to pay with PayPal but it won't let me because that account address is different then this one. I will try again in the AM. THANKS!


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm trying to look at the pic closely enough so that I can figure out the pattern--or close to it, lol.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so pretty. where did you get the pattern please?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

alwilda said:


> that is so pretty. where did you get the pattern please?


go to page 7 for the link.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I just love the colours you used.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, indeed!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you , I enjoyed doing them.


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous ! Beautiful work!


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

wowsers I must say I think this is the prettiest afghan I've ever seen. Great work, I wish I could crochet


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

You must join Ravelry in order to download a pattern. It does not cost anything to join and this particular patter is free there.


 mbfled said:


> I am trying to download the pattern but having difficulty. Want to pay with PayPal but it won't let me because that account address is different then this one. I will try again in the AM. THANKS!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

4grammy4 said:



> You must join Ravelry in order to download a pattern. It does not cost anything to join and this particular patter is free there.


I don't believe the pattern is free. This is the name of the pattern
Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker and it's from Leisure Arts. On Ravelry it will send you to that site and the pattern can be purchased for $4.99.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can do the chain, single and double crochet. Understanding the pattern looks like a real challenge with the repeats.


firecracker4 said:


> If you can chain, single crochet and double crochet and understand the pattern, then yes I think you would be able to.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

You are right. I should have read all the information not just that some could not download the pattern. You are right firecracker4.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Its beautiful!!!


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

is this a free pattern and where can I find the pattern please


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

eqnancy said:


> is this a free pattern and where can I find the pattern please


Not free,, 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

You would look so much if you took a normal picture. That pose does not justify you.You are a nice looking girl.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

LTN666 said:


> You would look so much if you took a normal picture. That pose does not justify you.You are a nice looking girl.


 Who you talking to? Did you hit the right topic?


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgive me I was not talking about your product. I was talking to the woman who is sticking her tongue out and has her hands to her ears. That is not a good picture for an adult.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

LTN666 said:


> Forgive me I was not talking about your product. I was talking to the woman who is sticking her tongue out and has her hands to her ears. That is not a good picture for an adult.


This is not my product, it's firecracker4 's . She did a afghan like mine too. I know the one your talking about. Actually I like her fun loving way. Seems down to earth to me. But that's ok, we each have our opinions.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I really love this afghan and the colors really made it. Thanks for posting and answering the many questions.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's wonderful.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful and the colour choice works so well


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello this is gorgeous thank you for sharing I love the red and pink one but both of them are just beautiful


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Juneperk here,, I think some people think this is my blue Lacy Chevron afghan and it's not. The credit goes to firecracker4.


----------



## mtrsha (Mar 24, 2014)

This is beautiful. Where can the pattern be purchased/downloaded? Thanks.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

mtrsha said:


> This is beautiful. Where can the pattern be purchased/downloaded? Thanks.


See to your right the page number's? Click any of those because the pattern link has been posted 11 times so far.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> Can do the chain, single and double crochet. Understanding the pattern looks like a real challenge with the repeats.


here is what I did... I had a neighbor read off (after the chain) the next few rows. Worked quite well. Just a hint.
:-D Good thing I crochet quickly. lol


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> here is what I did... I had a neighbor read off (after the chain) the next few rows. Worked quite well. Just a hint.
> :-D Good thing I crochet quickly. lol


That's the best way.


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

is "Mountain Mist" the same pattern as "Lacy Chevron"


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jsmythers said:


> is "Mountain Mist" the same pattern as "Lacy Chevron"


Looks like it.


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

The reason I asked is because that is a free pattern. Many thanks


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jsmythers said:


> The reason I asked is because that is a free pattern. Many thanks


I don't blame you. Just do the colors as the Amish (Lacy Chevron)
one is. 2 rows of each colors.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

LOVE the photos of the finished afghan...you did a beautiful job! Must feel wonderful to curl up under that after all your hard work!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

jsmythers said:


> is "Mountain Mist" the same pattern as "Lacy Chevron"


I don't believe so. In the Lacy Chevron you work in stitches 2 rows below and you don't do this in the Mountain Mist pattern.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Sierra Sue (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I'm kind of late on this one, but where could I obtain the pattern to this beautiful afghan?


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just beautiful. I will have to put on my want to do list.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sierra Sue said:


> Maybe I'm kind of late on this one, but where could I obtain the pattern to this beautiful afghan?


The name of the pattern is Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker and it's from Leisure Arts. On Ravelry it will send you to that site and the pattern can be purchased for $4.99.


----------



## mbfled (Jul 14, 2011)

After several attempts I haven't got the pattern figured out yet!! I am trying to figure out what is the stitch count so that I can maybe cast on 50-75 sts to experiment. Any body have this figured out??


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

mbfled said:


> After several attempts I haven't got the pattern figured out yet!! I am trying to figure out what is the stitch count so that I can maybe cast on 50-75 sts to experiment. Any body have this figured out??


If you are just experimenting, (I just did this with green colors) the count doesn't have to be accurate. I just did a bunch of chains 50-60, don't remember exactly, did 3 pattern repeats, only 1 row each of 6 colors, and left the extra chains just hanging, to see how the colors would work together. Of course I didn't cut any of the yarn, just unraveled each row. Hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

That afghan is beautiful!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

beautiful job Care to share the link?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

knitnut1939 said:


> beautiful job Care to share the link?


http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

What is the name of this pattern and where can I get it ?
My computer has been down and now it is up and I'm catching up with N.P .
That afghan is beautiful.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

BE FREE said:


> What is the name of this pattern and where can I get it ?
> My computer has been down and now it is up and I'm catching up with N.P .
> That afghan is beautiful.


The post just above yours gives the name (Lacy Chevron) and a link.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info . I went over to the site and ordered it . Hope it comes out as nice as yours .


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice pattern, great colors, but it looks difficult to make!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonderful beautiful colours


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

What a beautiful afghan Some day I hope to make one. Maybe when my first grandchild gets married! My hands probably won't work by then!!


----------

